# Rub for a pizza fatty?



## iadubber (Jul 18, 2008)

What kind of rub have you all used on your pizza fatties? Or do you use any at all? Thanks!!
chad


----------



## morkdach (Jul 18, 2008)

kc master rub or just black pepper and bacon


----------



## ron50 (Jul 19, 2008)

Might want to use ingredients that compliment the pizza theme.

Garlic powder, oregano, crushed red pepper, salt, maybe even a little grated romano cheese.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 19, 2008)

anytime you use oregano, use a little sugar... fyi.  italian parsley is always good too


----------



## kempshark (Jul 19, 2008)

What meat or meat mixture do you guys use for a pizza fatty?  I haven't seen what you guys are using, but I was thinking that a mix of italian sausage and either beef or pork (a little more mild than beef) would compliment the pizza theme.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 19, 2008)

i'd do italian sausage and ground pork if it was me.  but a lot of people like a hamburger pizza.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 19, 2008)

I figure a fatty is just as diverse as pizza itself. Whatever you like on your pizza, do it! (As for me, if the anchovies can walk their little tails to my house, crawl up onto the counter, slice themselves, and put themselves onto the pizza, they can, otherwise, no dice!)

What are some of those toppings the chain pizza joints put on their "crazy, wacky, insane, loco, mildly disturbed" crusts? Sesame seeds, poppy seeds, coarse salt, ground herbs and spices, parmesan and romano cheese.

I don't use a rub on fatties, but then, until this morning, I didn't use BACON! Perhaps I'll try it....


----------



## nick (Jul 21, 2008)

*McCormick makes a Pizza seasoning "Grinder" I use that for the rub on Pizza Fatties*


----------

